# Your most effective way to improve grip strength?



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Probably loads of thread like this, and i know methods on how to improve grip - i just would like to know what's most preferred from anyone?

Reason i ask is because i've very recently only just got back into deadlifting (been about 2-3 months) never did before becuase i had poor form.

Thing is i'm already hitting a 220kg DL, but i cant go any higher, and it's not because my body cant lift the weight....it's my grip strength. Even with straps i cannot go any heavier as my right hand in particular just gives way!

I mean, would just loading the bar heavy and holding it for as long as possible be the best way?

Cheers!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

A tried farmers walk after a back session only used the 30kg dumbells but my forarms were pumped and it improved grip a bit


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Towel pull ups, plate squeeze, dead lifts. Hangs. Farmers walk.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

How about rack pulls get used to moving the heavier load in a smaller range of movemt.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Towel pull ups, plate squeeze, dead lifts. Hangs. Farmers walk.


Never thought about stuff like towel pullups....

Yea the rack pulls with heavy weight sound a good idea, i'm thinking thats the way i'm going to go! Cheers


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Wrist curls off the edge of a flat bench with a straight bar.

These improved my grip like nothing else, I hardly use straps now.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

The Lifter said:


> Wrist curls off the edge of a flat bench with a straight bar.
> 
> These improved my grip like nothing else, I hardly use straps now.


Really? wouldn't of expected them to do much as it's probably a fairly light weight that you'd use......hmmm interesting!


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

load barbell up with sh1t load of weight and hold it.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Buy pair fat gripz


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

Captains of Crush - Get Numbers 1, 1.5 and 2 and train with them weekly.

Pinch gripping plates is a very effective way to train grip - Use 2 plates together with their smooth sides out so that you have to squeeze the life out of them to grip them; either pick them up & hold them for timed holds or walk about with them - Both work VERY well indeed...

Personally I dont train grip solely; its part of my every session at the gym as I ust pick the plates up and move about with them; pick dumbbells up by their weights & not the handles etc...


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Stick to basics..grip strength is basically wrist strength and if you wrist curl heavy as you can it HAS to improve..do them frequently as well because your wrists are like traps and calves..workhorse muscles..theyll take a beating and bounce back all the time.


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

Wrist curls will work the forearms yes but they wont fully help grip; to aid grip you have to GRIP things!

Working the fingers and forearms is where this improves so gripping exercises as well as stuff like forearm curls is what is needed - The solid nut & bolt basic lifts


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

The Lifter said:


> Wrist curls off the edge of a flat bench with a straight bar.
> 
> These improved my grip like nothing else, I hardly use straps now.


Absolutely **** gravy!

Wrist curls are a dynamic movement with eccentric and concentric contractions being trained. Grip strength on a deadlift is isometric and as such it is isometric strength that needs improvement.

Pinch Grips

Partial deadlifts with heavy weights.

Static bar holds

Fat bar holds

Towel Pull ups

Tower curls (wrap a towel around a db and curl it like that)


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

I would class my self as strong compared to you guys but one thing that really helped my grip shoot up was to start going submission grappling, probably not something that would interest you but the constant resistance really helped.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

use some glue.. lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Do HIIT wanking to failure.


----------



## StrongmanBrixDK (May 2, 2012)

Overhand deads are great too. And db rows for reps.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Along with the other suggestions I'll throw in heavy Kroc rows(db rows for very high reps with heavy weight) without straps(this is Wendler's suggestion).

Also, plate pinch deadlifts(loading one end of a bar with two plates flush side out, then deadlift with it *holding the plates. You might be able to underhand row with this set up too).


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Big_Idiot said:


> Probably loads of thread like this, and i know methods on how to improve grip - i just would like to know what's most preferred from anyone?
> 
> Reason i ask is because i've very recently only just got back into deadlifting (been about 2-3 months) never did before becuase i had poor form.
> 
> ...


You could possibly not imagine the image I have in my head right now upon reading how to improve grip strength , its just something us ladies excel at


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Try some partial deadlifts/rack pulls, lets you overload your back and grip, last week i hit 290kg rack pull and grip wasnt a problem, i rate rack pulls highly.


----------

